
The median of a trillion numbers - jfaucett
http://matpalm.com/median/question.html
======
damianknz
If you know the range of numbers then I'd do a binary search. Get each server
to count how many are higher or lower. Play the high low game. When the two
totals are the same you're done. I think this covers the authors edge cases
too. :-)

------
kefka
Really? This is 10 minutes in hadoop time if those 1k machines were in the
cluster. And 10 minutes is on the top end of the estimate.

